# Anybody know how to Fast Forward or Rewind?



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds incredibly stupid, but for the non-pioneer system, i can't find those buttons anywhere. Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

my car before this was a 2007 G6, and that had one? 

Yes, believe it or not i still use CD's as a source of music.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Press the double << or >> depending on if you want to go forward or backwards. The button should stay down and if you want to stop it, press the other button. If that doesn't work, there is this thing called google search. Good luck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you press and hold the skip buttons they will fast forward/reverse through a song.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

obermd has it right. Press and hold the next/prev buttons.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The press and hold works with both CDs and music on a USB memory stick.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

i tried holding the skip buttons, but then it just skipped to different songs really fast


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Swampassjr said:


> i tried holding the skip buttons, but then it just skipped to different songs really fast


Ya mine does the same thing its really annoying. I have always been able to fast forward by holding the skip buttons but for some reason my cruze doesnt, thought it was just me.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

Cruze572 said:


> Ya mine does the same thing its really annoying. I have always been able to fast forward by holding the skip buttons but for some reason my cruze doesnt, thought it was just me.


I just tried doing it again last night and it worked.No idea why it decided to this time


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Swampassjr said:


> I just tried doing it again last night and it worked.No idea why it decided to this time


Occasionally it will work but most of the time mine doesnt


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah it's a pretty cheap button. Sometimes it will work, other times it will fast forward and then skip track. If you keep your finger still it should help.


----------

